# Hogan with possible laryngeal issues.



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

At Hogan's last vet exam last month the vet thought he might be developing some laryngeal issues. I read about laryngeal paralysis and how it occurs a lot in older dogs. Does this progressively get worse for those that have experience this?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We were told this at about age twelve with Barnaby,I think he did get slightly worse but not majorly, along with quite a lot of senior issues he had until he passed just over age 15. I think I probably just accepted that this was one of many things that he would experience due to age and did what we could to give him the best quality of life we could. I hope Hogan is with you for a few more years, he certainly looks a happy and very much loved boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Did your Vet recommend any treatment?

I don't have any experience with this, was reading about the condition. 
From what I read, there is medication that can help, weight loss and continued exercise is recommended.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Also changing the type collar you use, feeding and water at height, no pulling, cut very short the hair on the chest (no more mane), steroids...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Not a golden, but a schnauzer my folks had developed this. He actually did ok for the most part with eating at a higher food stand, no collars on his neck.

Thinking of Hogan.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> Also changing the type collar you use, feeding and water at height, no pulling, cut very short the hair on the chest (no more mane), steroids...


Is the short hair on the chest to help keep the chest and throat cooler?


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> At Hogan's last vet exam last month the vet thought he might be developing some laryngeal issues. I read about laryngeal paralysis and how it occurs a lot in older dogs. Does this progressively get worse for those that have experience this?


Don't let him get overheated, use a harness instead of a collar, elevated bowls. I think my oldest has this as his bark has gotten weaker. The main thing I've been told is to keep him cool and not let him get overheated.


----------



## SuzanneM13 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi there! we had a great vet and a fairly large golden boy.. Our vet suggested a wait and see attitude ( which we did for about 1 yr) but then ended up having surgery for him at 11.. Timber lived to be 15! The surgery was a tie back and kept him active and happy for many years...


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

SuzanneM13 said:


> Hi there! we had a great vet and a fairly large golden boy.. Our vet suggested a wait and see attitude ( which we did for about 1 yr) .


 Yes, that's pretty much what my vet has said. He will be 12 in May but is doing okay so far. I've heard the surgery has it's own set of challenges but sounds like you had success with it.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Just read this thread and wondering if there is any update on sweet Hogan?

Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

brianne said:


> Just read this thread and wondering if there is any update on sweet Hogan?
> 
> Sending good thoughts.


For now I am just keeping an eye on his symptoms. I have looked around for places to do a surgery on his Laryngeal when needed. I am hoping his condition remains good but should his condition get worse I will do whatever is needed for him.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Is the short hair on the chest to help keep the chest and throat cooler?


That, yes, and the weight of the hair is stressful to the throat. So I read.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogan is now to see a specialist about his Laryngeal paralysis condition. We have a consultation appointment next Tuesday, April 3rd , with Dr. Sadanaga at VRC in Malvern, PA. If he determines surgery is needed we will schedule that for a later date for him to perform.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck at the appointment, sending positive thoughts across to you both.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Good luck to Hogan, Rob.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thinking of you and Hogan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Hogan's appt. goes well.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

You will know soon. Keeping you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck to you and Hogan.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Keeping you both in my thoughts, Rob!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Good luck to you and sweet Hogan.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts out to Hogan and you. Best of luck at your appt.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck with Hogan’s Vet appointment.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Keeping you and Hogan in my thoughts Rob..good luck with your appointment...


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Love this senior picture!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just read this thread, hope the vet appointment goes well. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Hogan's update;

The Specialist suspects early stages of laryngeal paralysis. No surgery is needed now but he warned me that his symptoms will get worse in the next 3 to 6 months as it progresses, as well as with the unfortunate heat and humidity to arrive this summer. He suspects that surgery will be needed sometime within the next 3 to 6 months once the onset of more symptoms are noticed by me and he described what I need to keep listening and looking for. So now for the next few months it's just a watch and wait and we'll just go from there.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Rob!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending good thoughts your way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the update...praying that Hogan has a long, long waiting period....


----------

